# Diskeeper - defragmentation competition



## Richard Schollar (Jul 1, 2009)

Everyone, time to post one benefit that defragmentation of hard drives provides as a reply to this thread to win one of 10 Not For Resale licenses for Diskeeper.

I will contact the winners to get their email addresses from them.

Good luck!

http://www.diskeeper.com/


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 1, 2009)

Defragging your computer may speed up the boot time...


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Defragmenting a hard drive puts files in consecutive sectors of the hard drive.
This makes processing time for reading files from the hard drive faster.


----------



## neilgw (Jul 1, 2009)

defragmenting your hard drive will result in faster load times and faster performance.


----------



## aacod (Jul 1, 2009)

Defragmentation is a process of locating the noncontiguous fragments of data into which a computer file is divided as it is stored on a hard disk, and rearranging the fragments and restoring them into fewer fragments or into the whole file, defragmentation reduces data access time and allows storage to be used more efficiently, faster booting time, faster access to the files on hard drive and better performance.


----------



## Domski (Jul 1, 2009)

Makes you less vunerable to being killed in on-line mutiplayer shoot-em-up's!!! 

Also helps to prevent your pc from freezing and crashing.

Dom


----------



## JFH229 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lower time needed to access files, improving file transfer and backup performance


----------



## Doug.T (Jul 1, 2009)

Faster PC, reduce memory problems.


----------



## sous2817 (Jul 1, 2009)

Helps programs load faster?


----------



## barry houdini (Jul 1, 2009)

Defragmentation increases available memory


----------



## Caligula67 (Jul 1, 2009)

Defrag allows compaction of files and later removal of entries that would otherwise 'clog'.

Regards......................Caligula


----------



## Caligula67 (Jul 1, 2009)

Awwwww..........Hell !!


----------



## Mel Smith (Jul 1, 2009)

Defragmentation aids searching, keeps 'like' items together. is good housekeeping and aids the speed of the machine
Mel


----------



## Sidivan (Jul 1, 2009)

By putting the fragments of a file next to eachother, you speed up access to files.  Also, by putting fragments of free space together, you can lessen the effect of future fragmentation.  This is because the file system has space to store files contiguously.

It should be said that a benefit of Diskeeper is that it can also defrag the MFT.


----------



## texasalynn (Jul 1, 2009)

too late to the party?  Provides scheduling of defragmenting hard drive


----------



## crimson_b1ade (Jul 1, 2009)

Awww...Frag! I missed it!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Jul 1, 2009)

crimson_b1ade said:


> Awww...Frag! I missed it!


 
If you had Defragged yourself, you might have gotten here faster....


----------



## ZVI (Jul 1, 2009)

It saves the World
from:
- inefficiency & dissatisfactions
- nerves & time wasting
- wars of information vs the time
- an extra:
- requirements to PC’s hard & software
- noise , vibration,  energy consumption
- scrap metal of the broken HDDs
- money​giving you the continuous & defragmented filling of an efficient, comfortable and the happy life​​


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 2, 2009)

Guys

Competition now closed. I'll be contacting the winners in due course via the Private Messaging system for your details.  

Thanks for taking part!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 2, 2009)

jonmo1 said:


> If you had Defragged yourself, you might have gotten here faster....


 
Hehe


----------



## Chris Wright (Jul 2, 2009)

Probably way too late, but I only count 9 replies above.....

Defrag invisibly restores and maintains your computer’s performance. 

Without defragmentation you can get slow computer, long boot times, hangs, freezes and crashes.


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 2, 2009)

.


RichardSchollar said:


> Guys
> 
> Competition now closed. I'll be contacting the winners in due course via the Private Messaging system for your details.
> 
> Thanks for taking part!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 3, 2009)

The winners list is as follows.  If you are on the list, please could you PM me with your full name and an email address that can be used for delivery of the free license key.  Many thanks.Excel WorkbookAB3NumberUsername41JonvonderHeyden52Jonmo163neilgw74aacod85Domski96JFH229107Doug.T118sous2817129barryhoudini1310Caligula67Sheet2


----------

